

The Necessity of Musical Hallucinations - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/20/creativity/the-necessity-of-musical-hallucinations

======
biomimic
I'm surprised Music Ear Syndrome (MES) was not mentioned:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musical_ear_syndrome](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musical_ear_syndrome)
[https://audicus.com/the-ghost-in-our-ears-hearing-loss-
and-m...](https://audicus.com/the-ghost-in-our-ears-hearing-loss-and-musical-
hallucinations/)

